# Super jolly or mini?



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

Hey all, been given the nod from the other half to get new grinder. From being an avid forum member a decent used (cc hopefully!) sj or mini seem to go for around the same price (£250ish).

I presuming if footprint isn't an issue that the SJ is the best choice?

Many thanks


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I think an SJ is a better option, however mini is still really good though.


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

I havent mentioned the size of the SJ to her as of yet, and dont plan on mentioning there is a smaller version if I get a SJ, as figure once I have brought it home its a bit late!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL...I mentioned it had a doser on it and would be deeper. Gary called it a baby one compared to his Royal


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Get the hopper off the SJ and they're actually a nice wee size.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

SJ not that big really when you see a royal. That takes some convincing









Grind quality of the SJ is superb though when mods have been done.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I would go SJ. It is after all miniature


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

Think its gonna be an SJ, you guys have convinced me (not that I needed much convincing!) Just need to wait now for a semi decent one to crop up, there are a few on ebay for £250ish but would rather wait for a cc one if I can


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Just talk to CC about what he currently has available he may already have one he is in the process of sorting out.


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

Charliej said:


> Just talk to CC about what he currently has available he may already have one he is in the process of sorting out.


CC is already on the case, just need to sort out the finer details


----------

